# Well now the gov stepped in about test and heart attacks:



## j2048b (Feb 1, 2014)

http://mobile.businessweek.com/news...stosterone-drugs-under-u-dot-s-dot-fda-review

Mainly only on androgel and topical test applications BUT its not far away from the gov telling docs how much they can give per week and or per injection....

THOUGHTS:?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 1, 2014)

Well that's pretty much what my doctor told me last week,anything over normal TRT protocols have an increased chance of having a heart attack

I mean if a guy like me who's on TRT for life,I also cycle but with few products,I only use NPP,masteron and var couldn't u safely cycle twice a year and be ok?But buy the way my doctor talked you are at a higher risk for a heart attack if your lipids are messed up along with excessive testosterone


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 1, 2014)

I can see it being 1 of 2 things...

Money.........Government isnt getting what they consider their share so they will create scare tactics to get people to stop using it.

Government doesnt want healthy American Men, it goes against Obama care.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 1, 2014)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Well that's pretty much what my doctor told me last week,anything over normal TRT protocols have an increased chance of having a heart attack
> 
> I mean if a guy like me who's on TRT for life,I also cycle but with few products,I only use NPP,masteron and var couldn't u safely cycle twice a year and be ok?But buy the way my doctor talked you are at a higher risk for a heart attack if your lipids are messed up along with excessive testosterone



Shit i guess i gots to go soon cause i cannot for the lofe of me keep my cholesterol under 270-300 a d push test like its candy!!


----------



## j2048b (Feb 1, 2014)

Big worm;

Yup had a buddy who use to pay $96 for everything and went in last week and had to pay over $250!!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 1, 2014)

Well I think J20 if you get your bloods done and keep them checked right and cycle the right way and don't go over board you won't have any problems at all


----------



## j2048b (Feb 1, 2014)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Well I think J20 if you get your bloods done and keep them checked right and cycle the right way and don't go over board you won't have any problems at all



Thanks man but as of recently even on 100 mlgs test cyp a week my hematocrit goes up crazy fast! Add hcg and shit i feel great but my bw shows otherwise!

Im gonna have to really get serious and get on a call back listing from blood donation place so i can keep it in check!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 1, 2014)

That's what I havet to do to!!! I donate every 2 months


----------



## j2048b (Feb 1, 2014)

Bullseye Forever said:


> That's what I havet to do to!!! I donate every 2 months



Im gonna have to start!! Thanks bull!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 1, 2014)

Your welcome man any time,if you need any help just holler bud!!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh my doctor also told me I was at a higher risk of a heart attack because of use of AAS he knows I use and is a gym guy himself,he said there's a safe way to do it 

But my problem is that I have an enlarged heart dues to high BP and take meds for it,plus I cycle on top of that,but I don't use high doses and go crazy,but I guess I'm asking for it!!


----------



## j2048b (Feb 1, 2014)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Oh my doctor also told me I was at a higher risk of a heart attack because of use of AAS he knows I use and is a gym guy himself,he said there's a safe way to do it
> 
> But my problem is that I have an enlarged heart dues to high BP and take meds for it,plus I cycle on top of that,but I don't use high doses and go crazy,but I guess I'm asking for it!!



Yeah man, hope it doesnt get the best of u!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 1, 2014)

Brother me either!!! I would hate to stop using what little gear that I can use cause NPP,deca,masteron,var is all I can take of course test but mostly I just do 2 NPP/test cycles a year 

And then sometimes I might do a test/masteron/anavar one but that's it and I watch my bloods and BP like a hawk lol


----------



## j2048b (Feb 1, 2014)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Brother me either!!! I would hate to stop using what little gear that I can use cause NPP,deca,masteron,var is all I can take of course test but mostly I just do 2 NPP/test cycles a year
> 
> And then sometimes I might do a test/masteron/anavar one but that's it and I watch my bloods and BP like a hawk lol



Nice bro! Thats all u can do! Attention to detail! And push them weights!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 1, 2014)

This is just another wildly flawed study and provides no concrete evidence of heart disease.  Of course the media runs with it.  There is still no proven direct link between jewce and heart disease. Low test however has been proven to lead to heart disease. Pussification of America is behind this. They don't want men to be manly.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 1, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> This is just another wildly flawed study and provides no concrete evidence of heart disease.  Of course the media runs with it.  There is still no proven direct link between jewce and heart disease. Low test however has been proven to lead to heart disease. Pussification of America is behind this. They don't want men to be manly.



I know man its gotten ao bad they expect everyone to ACCEPT EVERYTHING!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 1, 2014)

Well POB my doc was doing his best to preach that AAS causes heart attacks but I'm like you I think they are preachy


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 1, 2014)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Well POB my doc was doing his best to preach that AAS causes heart attacks but I'm like you I think they are preachy



And mine prescribed me 200mg EVERY OTHER WEEK... Doctors don't know it all. If they did we would have a cure for cancer. They are only human. Tell him to STFU because you plan to die with a raging hard on as opposed to some soft weak shell of a person


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 1, 2014)

I agree brother!! So agree!!!!
Now give me your opinion have a enlarged heart due to high BP which is now undercontrol with meds,do a cycle of test/NPP  for 12-14 weeks then back to TRT protocol,cycle does=test 600mg/week and the NPP 500mg/week

What's your take or opinion,I watch my BP and bloods like a hawk


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 1, 2014)

Like always the gov makes rules is as humans adapt.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow they didn't even reference or cite either of the two studies they talked about. Not much to go on lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 1, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Wow they didn't even reference or cite either of the two studies they talked about. Not much to go on lol



For damn good reason. They are empty.  Give a guy test because he has low t. Which is a risk factor for heart attack.  Then act shocked when he actually has a heart attack and blame the test.  Morons. 

They lied to us about marijuana and are lying to us about this. But we continue to keep believing them. Shame on the sheep who just hear this shit and never question it.  The lack of intellectualism and critical thinking in this Country makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 1, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> For damn good reason. They are empty.  Give a guy test because he has low t. Which is a risk factor for heart attack.  Then act shocked when he actually has a heart attack and blame the test.  Morons.
> 
> They lied to us about marijuana and are lying to us about this. But we continue to keep believing them. Shame on the sheep who just hear this shit and never question it.  The lack of intellectualism and critical thinking in this Country makes me sick to my stomach.



I'm going to email the editor or check around some more and see which two recent studies they're talking about. It's odd they didn't put any info down at all. Steroids in supra therapeutic doses can be something to blame but I've seen little showing any major health concerns while on therapeutic doses. I've known I've been lied to about marijuana for a long time now  and completely agree about the critical thinking aspect. No one questions authority anymore, no one digs deeper, no one wants to know the truth or why things happen, etc. Scary times.


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 1, 2014)

People believe anything they hear. Nobody wants to do any research for themselves. Nobody can think for themselves. It's sad because there are millions of aging men out there that feel like shit and have no sex drive, and little do they know it could be so easily cured in a lot of cases. Dudes just accepting a lower quality of life when they don't have to. And to make matters worse, a lot of Dr.'s out there know nothing about TRT and aren't helping anyone either.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Feb 1, 2014)

Follow the money. As the evidence that Trt is an effective way to improve the quality of a mans life continues to pile up, more men will demand treatment and coverage. Insurance companies do not want to pay for long term treatment. Also, men with adequate Test levels act like MEN.  They don't walk around like sheep and do as they are told and believe the lies they are force fed.  I'd like to do a study that tracks male test levels  vs conservative / liberal beliefs.  I know there will be examples of high and low test in both catagories of thought, but I think there will be a strong coralation between low test levels and liberal beliefs.  While I am on a roll let me put on my tinfoil hat and go on to say I think there is also a strong coralation between passive male behavior and the use of the most widely prescribed class of Antidepresants as well as the use of  cholesterol lowering drugs.  Rant off


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 1, 2014)

Big Worm and PoB are correct. The Wussification of the American Male is in full-swing, and government dollars are nearly always the not-so-hidden agenda when Govt gets involved.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 1, 2014)

Its all about the green... Drug companies are making serious coin now off of trt products . Y b/c they work they are improving lives TRT has trickled from the gym rats to the house cats meaning enough people (regular non lifting/cardio guys) have found out mostly from guys in shape that are using trt with great results that they can go to the doctor get there t checked and instantly change to there in shape friends b/c of course thats how there doing not through hard work lol

So these guys do it and while they dont transform like they had hoped maybe they loose a little weight and there dick works well again and they actually want to get off the couch and **** there wives again so hey to me that's a win 

Now with all this influx of regular joes these companies that make topical test are ****ing raking it in . Big time law firms push lobbyist to pressure the fda for studies against the drugs that are making major bank. 

The fda conducts studies which show all of the things that we were warned about in the first place and BAM  You have a class action suite for these ****ing sharks to sink there teeth in . http://www.youhavealawyer.com/testosterone/ just one of many suites starting to be filed since the study concluded .. google it you will find a ton or just watch tv I have started to see commercials it also

My op test is not dangerous if you are healthy, active , and not prone to heart disease but I am no doctor. But if you ask me the above stated is whats going on


----------



## graniteman (Feb 1, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> This is just another wildly flawed study and provides no concrete evidence of heart disease.  Of course the media runs with it.  There is still no proven direct link between jewce and heart disease. Low test however has been proven to lead to heart disease. Pussification of America is behind this. They don't want men to be manly.



Exactly. The '''study'' they released had a HUGE disclaimer in it they failed to point out. The majority of the heart attacks took place in the 1st 90 days pointing to underlying heart conditions and health issues. The Doctor was from Harvard and pointed out that there is no way test could have created this in 90 days to a healthy individual. 
I just happened to visit my HRT Doc yesterday and asked him about it, he is himself on HRT and read the same study. he pointed out what the Harvard Doc stated. It's a broke gov't looking for more money to spend..regulate it and tax the shit out of it


----------



## drugdangers (Feb 4, 2014)

Testosterone therapy lawsuits are appearing more frequently as thousands of men report injuries shortly after beginning treatment. - See more at: link removed


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 4, 2014)

drugdangers said:


> Testosterone therapy lawsuits are appearing more frequently as thousands of men report injuries shortly after beginning treatment. - See more at: link removed



No links. If you have something to contribute then post it here. I would just suggest that you not use the existence of lawsuits as credible evidence in this matter considering the litigious nature this country exists in.  You can sue someone for damn near anything. Pharmaceutical companies and doctors have deep pockets and insurance and are frequent targets for frivolous tort claims.


----------



## meat (Mar 7, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> I can see it being 1 of 2 things...
> 
> Money.........Government isnt getting what they consider their share so they will create scare tactics to get people to stop using it.
> 
> Government doesnt want healthy American Men, it goes against Obama care.



Agreed completely!!! This government is so out of control, nothing short of a revolution will fix it. Sadly...


----------



## meat (Mar 7, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> And mine prescribed me 200mg EVERY OTHER WEEK... Doctors don't know it all. If they did we would have a cure for cancer. They are only human. Tell him to STFU because you plan to die with a raging hard on as opposed to some soft weak shell of a person



MD's only spen four hours in med school on male hormones. Very sad! And believe it or not, the plastic surgeon who did my gyno surgery said, "you know steroids shrink your penis?" If he would have said that before the surgery, I would have gone elsewhere. Moral of the story is the ONLY doctor to talk with about male hormones is one who works in that field. General practitioners know MUCH LESS than I do, and I'm no doctor. I educate my family doc all the time. She tried to put me on 200mgs every THREE weeks of depo test. What a joke!!! I'm on 200mgs/week of test now after educating her on half life's of test cyp, and blood level spikes, AND drops by the second week.


----------



## meat (Mar 7, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Like always the gov makes rules is as humans adapt.



Yes, agreed. What they don't understand is they SERVE US, NOT the other way around. Burns my ass up!!!!


----------



## meat (Mar 7, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> For damn good reason. They are empty.  Give a guy test because he has low t. Which is a risk factor for heart attack.  Then act shocked when he actually has a heart attack and blame the test.  Morons.
> 
> They lied to us about marijuana and are lying to us about this. But we continue to keep believing them. Shame on the sheep who just hear this shit and never question it.  The lack of intellectualism and critical thinking in this Country makes me sick to my stomach.



Nailed it!!! I could go on all night about this! The sheeple are literally killing America.


----------



## meat (Mar 7, 2014)

Capt'n Ron said:


> Follow the money. As the evidence that Trt is an effective way to improve the quality of a mans life continues to pile up, more men will demand treatment and coverage. Insurance companies do not want to pay for long term treatment. Also, men with adequate Test levels act like MEN.  They don't walk around like sheep and do as they are told and believe the lies they are force fed.  I'd like to do a study that tracks male test levels  vs conservative / liberal beliefs.  I know there will be examples of high and low test in both catagories of thought, but I think there will be a strong coralation between low test levels and liberal beliefs.  While I am on a roll let me put on my tinfoil hat and go on to say I think there is also a strong coralation between passive male behavior and the use of the most widely prescribed class of Antidepresants as well as the use of  cholesterol lowering drugs.  Rant off



Another great post!!! I pay $20 per 10ml vial of depo test with my insurance. NO, they don't like paying for it, and NO, this broken government doesn't like us being men. If they could chemically castrate most males, they'd do it in a blink. The dirty no good mother ****ers!!!!


----------

